# CSI Cyber



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

Goddamn!

*spoiler alert if you haven't seen it, please stop reading*

So baby is kidnapped from home. Later found out wife was having an affair and the baby isn't the husband (poor man sick worried out his skull)

Seems wife wanted to bail on the husband during the affair but had the baby and decided to cut out the OM. All the while she cut him off physically but they were still in constant contact, as many as 20 calls a day.

All in all case is solved but the cops don't inform the husband the baby isn't his, leaving the onus on the wife to tell him.

Damn near pissed me off.

*and yes it's only a TV show and it's not real but it still pissed me off*


----------



## sidney2718 (Nov 2, 2013)

BobSimmons said:


> Goddamn!
> 
> *spoiler alert if you haven't seen it, please stop reading*
> 
> ...


There was that and the fact that most of the cyber stuff was doubletalk.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

BobSimmons said:


> Goddamn!
> 
> *spoiler alert if you haven't seen it, please stop reading*
> 
> ...



Saw it. Pissed me off.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

I don't watch that stuff, but am curious. Who was the kidnapper, and why did they do all the DNA stuff?

That show is some far fetched. Jurors are going to expect DNA to be recovered from every shoplifter, and the 1 hour DNA turnaround.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

4 weeks til Mad Men premiere. Where at least our infidelity is well written and entertaining.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Ask any maternity nurses how many times they have to stay quiet when the parents are blood type O and the baby is type A...


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

weightlifter said:


> Ask any maternity nurses how many times they have to stay quiet when the parents are blood type O and the baby is type A...


This kind of thing really angers me.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

sidney2718 said:


> There was that and the fact that most of the cyber stuff was doubletalk.


I didn't even bother to watch the show because I figured that was so likely. Few shows get it right. Plus the fact that spinoff shows usually use B grade writers and B grade actors hoping to cash in on the original show's popularity.

Sounds like it's even better that I didn't watch it.


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

Forest said:


> I don't watch that stuff, but am curious. Who was the kidnapper, and why did they do all the DNA stuff?
> 
> That show is some far fetched. Jurors are going to expect DNA to be recovered from every shoplifter, and the 1 hour DNA turnaround.


Kidnappers were a gang and the DNA was used to verify the poor sod wasn't the father.

Show was a bit hit and miss for me. Some of the tech talk as a poster above double talk. Of course they would try to keep it simplified so the uninitiated won't have trouble following it, but it was way too dumbed down. And some of the plot points were just too silly.

But the infidelity plot got my heckles up big time


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

larry.gray said:


> I didn't even bother to watch the show because I figured that was so likely. Few shows get it right. Plus the fact that spinoff shows usually use B grade writers and B grade actors hoping to cash in on the original show's popularity.
> 
> Sounds like it's even better that I didn't watch it.


I think they got some of the NCSI spin offs right, but I do agree, even though this show has Patricia Arquette and James Van Der Beek, the trick is to have a charismatic and interesting lead as well great supporting characters. Alas Arquette was strangely stilted and the support was just meh.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

I didn't know there was a CSI: Cyber now, its hard to keep track of all these CSI shows, like Miami, New York, and now Cyber. Before I loved these shows, but now I hate them because they give the public an unrealistic view of law enforcement, and I have to deal with that now on a daily basis.

On CSI, they can pull fingerprints from just about any object, no matter the length of time, which isn't true in the real world. On CSI, they will obtain DNA from just about any object, and the DNA results come back very quickly, again, not like in the real world. And they have unlimited resources for their labs, not like in the real world. On CSI, they're dealing with one or two cases a week, in the real world, many big city crime labs are dealing with 10-20 cases a day at least, and they don't have the resources, time, and personnel to get DNA and fingerprints from every little crime scene. In major crimes like robbery, murder, rape, but little else. 

One guy told me that he thinks someone tried to break in, but didn't, and there was a candy rapper near his door and thinks the suspect has fingerprints and DNA on it. Uh, no, it doesn't work that way, and crime lab isn't going to spend thousands of dollars trying to get DNA of a candy wrapper that might have belonged to a suspect, and might have DNA on it on an attempted break in, when they have murders, rapes, and other major crimes to work on. Its unrealistic, yet tv shows like CSI makes it seem like its so simple.


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

lordmayhem said:


> I didn't know there was a CSI: Cyber now, its hard to keep track of all these CSI shows, like Miami, New York, and now Cyber. Before I loved these shows, but now I hate them because they give the public an unrealistic view of law enforcement, and I have to deal with that now on a daily basis.
> 
> On CSI, they can pull fingerprints from just about any object, no matter the length of time, which isn't true in the real world. On CSI, they will obtain DNA from just about any object, and the DNA results come back very quickly, again, not like in the real world. And they have unlimited resources for their labs, not like in the real world. On CSI, they're dealing with one or two cases a week, in the real world, many big city crime labs are dealing with 10-20 cases a day at least, and they don't have the resources, time, and personnel to get DNA and fingerprints from every little crime scene. In major crimes like robbery, murder, rape, but little else.
> 
> One guy told me that he thinks someone tried to break in, but didn't, and there was a candy rapper near his door and thinks the suspect has fingerprints and DNA on it. Uh, no, it doesn't work that way, and crime lab isn't going to spend thousands of dollars trying to get DNA of a candy wrapper that might have belonged to a suspect, and might have DNA on it on an attempted break in, when they have murders, rapes, and other major crimes to work on. Its unrealistic, yet tv shows like CSI makes it seem like its so simple.


I think it was one of the first episodes of the original CSI where I totally disregarded it for any factual evidence collection.

Things like not wearing gloves at the crime scene. Being able to pick out a single strand of hair off the floor with just the naked eye. The fact the crime scene was swarming with various people who's hair wasn't tied back and freely swinging around (and shedding).

They definitely dumbed down crime scene investigations and made them look sexier. Unfortunately real life forensics is time consuming and labor intensive..and that is definitely not sexy.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Not sure which of the CSI shows I saw once, but the detectives offices looked like a cross between a Miami design convention and The Jetsons.

They probably all have 3D printers now, too, that will recreate life size replicas from surveillance video.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

I once saw the Pilot for "Detroit CSI" on Discovery. A reality show. The detectives were working out of a condemned fire station with a propane stove and Coleman lanterns. 
The crime scene tech was a guy with a DustBuster vac, a Polaroid camera, some Q-tips, and and Scotch Tape. He continually snorted " No sense making a big moulage out of it". (Barney Fife quote- Andy Griffith Show- The Cow Thief)


----------



## Hopeful Cynic (Apr 27, 2014)

BobSimmons said:


> Goddamn!
> 
> *spoiler alert if you haven't seen it, please stop reading*
> 
> ...





weightlifter said:


> Ask any maternity nurses how many times they have to stay quiet when the parents are blood type O and the baby is type A...


I'll never understand why they can't just tell the man involved when they have knowledge that the baby isn't his?

It's people thinking it's not their place, that it's not important, etc, and TV reinforcing that attitude that makes infidelity so rugswept. People should be outraged about it! If you knew that someone unethical was stealing money from a victim, you'd report it, right? What gives infidelity a pass?

I can't watch anything about infidelity either. It still pisses me off too much, especially since it's always handled stupidly like this.


----------

